# Escudo feeding a tadpole



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tender mommy (sorry, don't know how to insert video here)
IMG_0024.MOV - YouTube!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

- So it was you, who called me "a warm" from above...









Escudo pups, a couple of weeks past metamorphosis..In search for food...



























Escudo pup (2 weeks old) vs leuc


















and compared to a lighter and a fruitfly (the white one in the center)


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

A good place for a clutch









Will you want to check this leaf?









Bingo!


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bringing to life...
Two days later









And a fresh one!









Transporting a tadpole


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Moving to the bromelia to the right


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiting for a food









And this is the pup, who is being feeded on the video. After success metamorphosis. Still staying in the leaf axil, but in a couple of days the pup will leave it to start hunting


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

And this guy is still not ready to leave its home...though he has all his legs ready


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for picture heavy post


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice pics! no need to apologize


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

apologies are not needed. These are some excellent shots. I have to ask, have the larger frogs bothered the froglets any? That picture with the Tinc staring at the froglet makes it look like its about to strike. Or do they just pic up on the movement and take a look


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice, congrats on all of the escudo babies! How many have morphed out? I would be afraid of the adult tincs or leucs trying to eat the babies since they aren't much bigger than a fruit fly... good luck I hope they continue to grow well.
Bryan


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks. Well actually tincs are microphages, I mean they only eat the smallest objects despite their size. The size of the object that can be eaten does not depend on the frog's size, but its form of the tongue. Many morphs of pumilio can consume larger objects than tincs do. Thus, that escudo pup has nothing to worry about. The citronella was interested in him for only a second. Besides, in a moment another pup jumped right on the citronella's head, but unfortunately I couldn't take a picture. 
Besides tincs and leucs I have several species in the same tank, naming varaderos, benedictas. 
I dont know, how many pups I have there, because this is pretty large 120-55-180mm display tank with many plants, actually that is a palludarium. I can say definitely about four pups, because I tracked them till the metamorphosis. But once I discovered a pretty large pup, almost 1/3 of the adult, who is obviously older than those four. That makes me thinking of earlier clutches. Large tanks have many surprises.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

kokon2208 said:


> because this is pretty large 120-55-180mm display tank .


Sorry, 120-55-180sm surely


----------

